# My puzzle is solved, the whys and the hows



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

I can sleep better now, this two studys nail it, my problem and solution explained almost at perfection, also explain why and how "indirect" exercises can work if some nerve connection still is there, nothing more to add. The sns device is working PERFECTLY, I´m 100% sure that i closed the circle. What caused my nightmare was a life of straining since i have memory. I´m pretty sure that all this applies to many others here.

*The Syndrome of the Descending Perineum* by Mr A G Parks, Mr N H Porter and Mr J Hardcastle 1966 (oldie but goldie)

http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/10.1177/003591576605900601

This one explains why and how my sns implant does the job

*Sacral nerve stimulation induces changes in the pelvic floor and rectum that improve continence and quality of life* by Otto SD, Burmeister S, Buhr HJ, Kroesen A.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20058096

And this is a resume of my history for users that don´t know me. I forgot to post there my most important diagnose: perineal descent grade III, sometimes i got confused on chats an i said pelvic descent, it´s perineal descent what is written on my diagnose, still, pelvic floor weakness.

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/347985-how-i-cured-my-gas-incontinence-spotting-bad-smell-etc/

DON´T STRAIN, stay strong.


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

So what do we do to get better


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

Investigate, never stop investigating, creating your own theories, etc. Don´t let doctors tell you things like it´s in your head or that you can do a normal life smelling bad, it´s impossible to have a good life smelling bad. If a doctor gets mad at you because you investigate by yourself send him to hell and never again visit him. My best doctors loved to discuss theories with me about my problem and never looked down on me.

If you think your problem might be perineal descent, pelvic floor descent, pelvic floor, weakness, etc. and already tried exercises without fully good results ask for sns implant, first you´ll do a trial of some days or weeks (depends on pathology, doctors, your own overall condition, etc) with an external device. That trial is minimally invasive, painless, cheap and will tell you if it work or doesn´t work, no tricks.

Remember that rectal prolapses of all types same as mucosal prolapses are mostly a symptom/result of perineal pelvic muscle/nerve problems. I had mucosal prolapse fixed without solving the smell, then an internal rectal prolapse, smell problem wasn´t solved either.

Again, the problem generating my smell was perineal descent grade iii and overall pelvic floor weakness, i solved all that and smell is gone. Doctors always tell you that continence is granted thanks to internal and external sphincters but they don´t mention the most important and strong one, the valvular mechanism at the end of the rectum which is granted by pelvic floor muscles, that one stop solids and fluids from reaching the anal canal.


----------



## SilverFox123 (Mar 13, 2018)

So are you fully cured now or Not?
I read some post from you where you Said you were cured already


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

You didn´t read some details and some updates. Since May of this year with sns implant i had zero relapses which i suffered under special circumstances, period.


----------



## SilverFox123 (Mar 13, 2018)

Great to hear, im happy for you


----------



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

I find interesting how everyones leaky gas is a result of different conditions? Did u do any sort of diet ?


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey mariano if youre still around could you possibly tell me what type of doctor you went to that you discussed and scheduled the procedure with, I'm having a tough time finding what type of doctor covers this and any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

